# Infinite Insights for me(yet)?



## JasonASmith (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello All,
As some of you know, I will be starting my training in a few weeks...
I have Infinite Insights, Vol. 1(I got it years ago), and I have read it probably 5 times...
I want to get the rest of the set, but should I wait until I actually get started?  Part of the title says that this set is for the advanced student...
I am obviously not that, yet...
I love the first book, and I would really like to get the rest of them, but would it be too much for me right now?
Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 23, 2006)

They are advanced. 

I read the all five volumes when I was a purple, blue, green belt. Much of what was included seemed like junk to me. During my time as a first brown, I have re-read the material. It makes a bit more sense to me now. 

Much of the writing is dated in style, I think. And much of the material will be beyond a 'beginners' understanding. 

Be sure you have a 'good' teacher (that always is a challenge, isn't it). Get the books for your library, but don't put too much emphasis on them now .... in the future, they will add extra insight to what your teacher has shown you (pun intended). 

Good luck.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a reason they are named *Infinite* Insights; and not "Cool Kenpo Thoughts.

Let me echo Mikes coments.

Get them all read them, think ask questions and the re-read them several times.  

I have went through them at least 6 times I have notes in the space So I can Ask my instructor question.  And the questions are what get me hurt.

Aloha 

Rick


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2006)

Jason, part of Mike's recommendation is to find a good teacher, and it sounds to me like you found a very good one. 

On a different note...

While you wait for your start date to get here, one of the best things that you can do is to get in a solid regimine of doing calethenics every day.  Pushups, situps, leg raises, jumping jacks, mountain climbers...all that stuff, along with appropriate stretching exercises.  Once you get to class, you will be doing them.  Depending on the school, you may be doing a lot or a little...but you will be doing them to some degree.

Developing the discipline to do them every day and developing the phsycal stamina to get through different sets of each may very well prepare you better for your first class than anything else.  

Its great to hear that you are so excited about starting your traning


----------



## MJS (Jul 24, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> As some of you know, I will be starting my training in a few weeks...
> I have Infinite Insights, Vol. 1(I got it years ago), and I have read it probably 5 times...
> I want to get the rest of the set, but should I wait until I actually get started? Part of the title says that this set is for the advanced student...
> ...


 
I would get them.  I have all 5, and as Rick has said, you'll probably end up re-reading them.  Some of the material is probably a bit advanced for the beginning student, but still, they'll be an interesting read! 

Good luck in your training!  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, and to Carol, I have already started with the workout regime(about an hour a day, 4 times per week) which is 70% cardio and 30% weights(actually it's on my Crossbow, so it's resistance exercises)


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 24, 2006)

I have all 5 and have read volume 1 so much the cover is falling off and the spine is splitting. There is much information in them that will help people of all ranks and levels. They were written to be understood by Martial Artists in general, not just Kenpo people.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 25, 2006)

I say buy them while you can. I believe they are out of print and are getting hard to find.


----------



## THUNDERING MANTIS (Aug 5, 2006)

I would recommend reading at least up to volume 2 of the series, because it entails more reasons of to keep up your training, "don't give up". history, and misclaneous- also that this martial arts is a progression that doesn't stop so long as you don't! 

stress the importance of basics.

after you become advanced, the basics become a starting point all over again- so this point cannot be under-emphasized.

I also recommend Parkers book 'secrets of chinese karate' if you can find a copy.

regards,
...


----------

